# New pens for troops idea



## mmayo (Feb 20, 2020)

I have been contacted by a friend who is or was a colonel in the army reserve. He is truly a great guy. Here is his suggestion 

“ Mark -- 

Whatever your capacity is by summer 2021, we’ll figure out a special presentation to the right folks.  Anna will make the ultimate recommendation, but a quantity of 50 would be sincerely appreciated by the wing commander to present to the Governor, federal congressional delegation, Air Force dignitaries and distinguished Airmen and 133rd Airlift Wing Alumni. If you’ve never been to the 133rd, they have a totally restored Jenny biplane hanging in there operations center, and host the Minnesota Air Museum with Aircraft WWII to today – very cool stuff!

Where are you located?

Kevin”

If interested in helping, let me know. As always pens come from a small group of IAP members and all will go to troops.

I’ll provide the three high end pens for the dignitaries and WE can make the ones for the troops.


----------



## Brotherdale (Feb 20, 2020)

Count me in Mark. Do you want a specific kit? I actually have an abundance if pens at the moment. I don’t sell so they start to build after a while.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 20, 2020)

Count on some from me again.


----------



## mark james (Feb 20, 2020)

In in also.


----------



## dogrunner (Feb 20, 2020)

Let me know what you need


----------



## WarEagle90 (Feb 20, 2020)

Yep, I'm in.


----------



## qquake (Feb 20, 2020)

How soon do you need them?


----------



## Dieseldoc (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm in also.


----------



## 1shootist (Feb 21, 2020)

Reporting in,
Ready to turn.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm in too.  Let me know what I can do to help.


----------



## mmayo (Feb 21, 2020)

They need them in the summer, but earlier would be great for their planning etc.  
Let’s set a date for May 10 and try to meet it.  

I’m in for ten too.

As for kits, last time the variety was overwhelming and that was a good thing.  There were exotic 3D blanks and kits all the ay up to rollerballs.  So make pens, any pens, make them well like we did last time and all will work out.

Thanks


----------



## greenacres2 (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm in for 3 to 5.  
earl


----------



## mmayo (Feb 22, 2020)

By the way, this Colonel is a rather famous person in military PR so this might be well publicized. As always all references will be “a small group within the International Association of Penturners”.


----------



## Gregf (Feb 22, 2020)

Summer 2021?


----------



## mmayo (Feb 22, 2020)

Gregf said:


> Summer 2021?



I’m never sure about thinking that far out. After a quad bypass my idea is to make them now, ship them now. The colonel is far younger and healthier and he WILL be sure they get to the event. He will also make sure everyone knows about it. 

My address

Mark Mayo
30340 Rollingoak Drive 
Tehachapi CA 93561


----------



## Jarod888 (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm in. Just let me know specifics, etc.


----------



## Brotherdale (Feb 24, 2020)

I just put 5 pens in a box along with a note with descriptions so you don’t have to guess at the wood type. They will go out in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## mmayo (Feb 25, 2020)

I know we are early with this but the pens will get to Minnesota by summertime. Colonel Olson will handle the storage from there. He commanded by nephew in Iraq and got him home safely.


----------



## pshrynk (Feb 25, 2020)

Is this MN Air National Guard?


----------



## mmayo (Feb 26, 2020)

pshrynk said:


> Is this MN Air National Guard?



The Colonel was a lead officer in the MN national guard, I think it was an army branch.  This is the Air Force, probably national guard.  What I am sure about is that people serving or have recently served will receive the pens.


----------



## mmayo (Mar 3, 2020)

Five pens arrived today for troops in Minnesota. Dale Evans of Texas produced excellent and varied pens that will be a hit for sure. 

Thanks Dale


----------



## Dieseldoc (Mar 9, 2020)

Mark:
 My turning friend here in Livermore, Ca  Warren White dug up  Six  Fancy Slim Line kits for the troops, Found some blanks, pens are being shipped to your Tehachapi address today.
Pleasure to help in your pens for troops  program.


Cheers

Charlie


----------



## mmayo (Mar 9, 2020)

Dieseldoc said:


> Mark:
> My turning friend here in Livermore, Ca  Warren White dug up  Six  Fancy Slim Line kits for the troops, Found some blanks, pens are being shipped to your Tehachapi address today.
> Pleasure to help in your pens for troops  program.
> 
> ...



B E A U T I F U L !


----------



## mmayo (Mar 30, 2020)

New pens just arrived from Jeff Zambron in Michigan. As always I am humbled by the skill levels of IAP. Jeff’s pens are stunning and unique.

Please note I’m pretty bad with the avatar names people use in IAP and I am lucky to just write the correct real name from the shipping box. Please print neatly as I’m old.

Thanks Jeff


----------



## mmayo (May 19, 2020)

Here are my pens: a combination of Stratus click and Sierra pens. Of course, all have upgraded Schmidt Easy Flow 9000 cartridges I purchased from Exotic Blanks.  I decided that the wonderful pens already donated were excellent for any dignitary- even a governor. 

I know times have tough, but I wish to clear out these pens before anything happens to them. If YOU can contribute pens for the Minnesota troops please send them ASAP. Let me know via email and I’ll hold up on shipping until I get your pens.

PS - tomorrow I get a Covid19 test in preparation for minor surgery on Friday. Doctor’s orders.


----------



## mmayo (Jun 5, 2020)

The pens have shipped!  A big thank you to the three of you who participated. Here is what I sent to Colonel Olson:

“There are 30 pens from simple to “oh my god” in the box. Please be sure to credit the International Association of Pen Turners or IAP for the pens. Below are the IAP contributors:

J Zambron - Michigan 
Dale Evans - Texas 
Mark Mayo- California 
Charles Gabriel - California 

I encourage you and your staff to look at all of them to make the best distribution.”

Thanks again.


----------

